# Repair manual



## Barry J (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm looking for a good complete repair manual for small engines. Some thing I can use to work on my lawnmower and pressure washer.
Can I have a few suggestions on titles
Thanks
Barry


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good evening.I have a few general repair manuals written by Alfred C.Roth that are pretty good reading.In all honesty,there are so many on line resources,books are becoming rare as reference sources.If you Google small engine repair,you'll be reading forever.One source with good info is -

http://www.smallengineadvisor.com/memberdetails.htm


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Although printed manuals are good they usually show one method for solving a problem, whereas posting a question on a forum such as this one will usually result in multiple solutions and the appropriate manual or page in a manual. Have a good one. Geo


----------

